# an-année / jour-journée



## TARTU

Amigos del foro:
Les agradecería me pudieran explicar cuándo debo usar an-année y jour-journée. Porqué uno es masculino y otro femenino?. 

Muchas gracias.

Amis du Forum,
Je leur remercierais votre explication de la utilization de les mots "an-année" et "jour-journée". Pourquoi un est masculin et le autre feminin?

Merci beaucoup ... et excusez-moi mon français, je suis dans niveau elemental.


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola Tartu , excelente pregunta le he dado muchas vueltas, sé las diferencias pero explicarlo no es tan facil...
En algunos casos pueden ser sinonimos, se usan de forma incorrecta, de ahi más lios..la diferencia esta en la duración 

Por ejemplo le *nouvel an* es el año nuevo :1 de enero 
*la nouvelle année* es el año nuevo pero en toda su duración.
_pero igual se dice le nouvel an chinoix que la nouvelle année chinoise, solo que l'année chinoise dura 365 dias._

*bonsoir *es más bien adios al despedirse ó buenas noches 
y *bonne soirée* es "deseandole unas buenas noches (el espacio tiempo es más grande )

*jour* es dia y* journée* es jornada "entera" 

lo mismo ocurre con estos terminos :
_une matin_*ée *< un _matin  : mañana "entera" es matinée _
_une nuit_*ée *< une _nuit   : noche entera de hotel es nuitée_

_se puede decir j'ai perdu ma matinée à faire des paperasses/ perdi mi mañana en papeleos __pero *no* j'ai perdu mon matin _

_Espero haberte aclarado, no dudes en preguntar ...buscaré más ejemplos_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## Francisco Javier

Vengo de acordarme de este ejemplo interesante ; 
*j'ai 25 ans *pero si dices *j'ai 25 années ..*_.( se debe decir de que )_
 te van a decir ,_ 25 années de quoi ? _
es correcto si dices _25 années d'expérience , _*années *_deja a entender una duración en alguna actividad.
se dice : 25 ans marié et 25 années de mariage. 

Salut et bonne *soirée *(en toda su duración...je je..)
_


----------



## valerie

Creo que la diferencia entre jour y journée es más clara (journée insiste en la duración del periodo), y ademas tiene dos traducciones distintas en español.

En cuanto a an y année, no esta tan claro. Se dice de manera indiferente l'an dernier o l'année dernière, l'an prochain o l'année prochaine. Existen frases hechas, pero no siempre tienen relación con la duración. Por ejemplo: Dans vingt ans (y no dans 20 années),  j'ai 20 ans,


----------



## TARTU

Francisco Javier, Valerie:
Muchas gracias por sus explicaciones y ejemplos. Les confieso que aún estoy un poco confundida, pero ya menos que al principio. Espero que conforme vaya avanzando en mis lecturas me sea más fácil distinguir el uso de c/u de estas palabras.

*Merci beaucoup et bonne soirée aussi*   : )


----------



## shopanda

Bonour !

Je voudrais savoir quelle est la difference entre les mots "an" et anée" 
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?


----------



## Zakalwe

Je dirais que 'an' correspond au nombre d'années d'une personne ou d'un évenement (ex: il a 50 ans, cette guerre a durée 2 ans).

Et 'année' permet de désigner l'année où nous sommes (ex: l'année dernière, cette année).


----------



## zaby

Il y a eu une discussion sur ce sujet dans le forum français/anglais, je recommande notamment la lecture du message #3 (en anglais)

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=9547&highlight=ann%E9e


----------



## oxazol

Es algo más complicado que eso. Yo creo que la diferencia es en el cocepto:
An: cuando nos referimos a años/año como un número. Han pasado 3 años . Tienes 15 años y cosas así.
Année: es para referirnos al año como el tiempo transcurrido. Para hablar sobre lo que haces durante el año por ejemplo.
Pasa igual con jour/journée   matin/matinée y alguno más.
Por ejemplo: Que pases buen día= Bonne journée (Da idea de lo que pasa durante ese tiempo.
Hace algunos días= Il y quelques jours (Se cuentan como cosas puntuales..)

Yo creo que esa es la explicación , pero que un nativo te lo explique mejor.


----------



## Francisco Javier

Hola hace un tiempo respondi al mismo tema, espero os ayude...
bueno para un nativo es facil, lo escribe o dice sin pensarselo ; 
no tan facil como parece ..

*an-année / jour-journée* 

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=97971

*..Saludos*


----------



## shopanda

Zakalwe said:
			
		

> Je dirais que 'an' correspond au nombre d'années d'une personne ou d'un évenement (ex: il a 50 ans, cette guerre a durée 2 ans).
> 
> Et 'année' permet de désigner l'année où nous sommes (ex: l'année dernière, cette année).


 

Merci beaucoup de ton explication, ​


----------



## Coral1

D'abord, Excusez-moi, parce qu'il y a beaucoup de temps que je n'ècrivais pas en français.

Je pensais que le mot AN etais l´unité de temps et le mot ANNÈE étais le period de douze mois.

Je vous prie de me corriger les erreurs que je peux avoir commis.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Coral,

Tu as raison, en fait c'est ça la différence, mais il y a des fois où la différence n'est pas si évidente entre an et année, par contre elle est beaucoup plus nette entre jour et journée.

Pour indiquer le contenu d'une chose, on ajoute au nom de cette chose la terminaison -ée:

une cuiller /une cuillerée
un louche /une louchée
la bouche /une bouchée
la maison / la maisonnée (les habitants de la maison)
un jour / une jour(n)ée
un an /une an(n)ée...
le soir / la soirée (la velada)

A bientôt !


----------



## taina

Francisco Javier said:


> Hola Tartu , excelente pregunta le he dado muchas vueltas, sé las diferencias pero explicarlo no es tan facil...
> En algunos casos pueden ser sinonimos, se usan de forma incorrecta, de ahi más lios..la diferencia esta en la duración
> 
> Por ejemplo le *nouvel an* es el año nuevo :1 de enero
> *la nouvelle année* es el año nuevo pero en toda su duración.
> _pero igual se dice le nouvel an chinoix que la nouvelle année chinoise, solo que l'année chinoise dura 365 dias._
> 
> *bonsoir *es más bien adios al despedirse ó buenas noches
> y *bonne soirée* es "deseandole unas buenas noches (el espacio tiempo es más grande )
> 
> *jour* es dia y* journée* es jornada "entera"
> 
> lo mismo ocurre con estos terminos :
> _une matin_*ée *< un _matin : mañana "entera" es matinée _
> _une nuit_*ée *< une _nuit : noche entera de hotel es nuitée_
> 
> _se puede decir j'ai perdu ma matinée à faire des paperasses/ perdi mi mañana en papeleos __pero *no* j'ai perdu mon matin _
> 
> _Espero haberte aclarado, no dudes en preguntar ...buscaré más ejemplos_
> 
> _*Saludos*_


 
Gracias por todas esas explicaciones tan interesante.  Ahora yo estoy curiosa por saber si es correcto y si se dice *Bonne nuitée ?*

*Merci / gracias*


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Teóricamente no hay nada que lo impida pero personalmente no lo he oído nunca. 
_Nuitée_ se emplea sobre todo en los hoteles cuando una persona sólo pasa una noche.

Espera otras respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola,

La nuitée, sólo se emplea para una noche en un hotel, como te lo señala Martine. Pero incluso haciendo una reserva no me sería natural emplear esta palabra. Claro que te hablo desde un punto de vista personal, la palabra es muy correcta, pero no la suelo usar.

Pero eso de desear una buena "nuitée", eso sí que no lo diría nunca jamás, ni me parece correcto, ya que el sentido de Nuitée es muy específico.

Se desea: "bonne nuit" cuando uno se va a dormir y "Bonne soirée" mientras tanto.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re buenas,

Es que, Gévy, no es el cliente quien emplea "Nuitée" sino que aparece en las facturas.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Re-hola,

Pues por eso será que no lo utilizo, jajaja....

Así que con más razón, no se puede desear une "bonne nuitée!"

Un beso y gracias por la precisión,

Gévy


----------



## taina

merci beaucoup/gracias


----------



## enrique_tng

Salut a tous:

Estaba revisando los conceptos de _*"an-année"*_ cuando casualmente escuche el cambio que se da en la cancion, podrian explicarme porque el cambio? 

SEFYU : 
, *déjà plus d’une année *_*passée loin de toi*_, 
KENZA : 
, _*déjà plus *__*d’un an loin de toi*_, 

***
Texto de canciones limitado a 4 líneas o versos (normas 16/17) Gracias
Paquita(mod)

texto completo aquí


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Es un tema complicado de explicar ya que decimos *l'an dernier* lo mismo que *l'année dernière*. El profesor Cerquiglini lo intenta explicar aquí.


----------



## plar

Hola, querría saber cómo debería decir "El _*día* _de la Constitución Española" o el "_*Día *_Internacional de los derechos del niño". Gracias


----------



## HelloMiaou

On utilise plutot "_journée_" en français : _la journée des droits de l'homme, la journée de la femme_... etc


----------



## taiwyn

Es "Le *Jour* de la Constitution Epagnole" "Le *Jou*r International des droits des enfants"


----------



## siMF

C'est vraiment compliqué de comprendre... Je crois que je commence à avoir une pétite idée de quoi nous parlons...


----------



## rolandbascou

Nuitée est un *terme technique* utilisé seulement par les hoteliers.


----------



## French Beginer

NUEVA PREGUNTA
(La moderación)​
Hola.

Me gustaria saber en casos se utiliza la palabra "jour" y en que casos se utiliza "journée". Me ocurre lo mismo con las palabras:

"an" y "année"
"soir" y "soirée"

He intentado buscar una regla que lo explique pero no encuentro. Depende de los casos concretos o existe alguna norma?

Gracias.


----------



## swift

Te diré que al respecto no hay reglas muy estrictas. Por lo general, se emplea "année", "journée", "soirée", "matinée", para insistir en la duración.

En lo que tiene que ver con *"an"*, este puede ir precedido de un adjetivo numeral cardinal: *a) *para referirse al período que se extiende por doce meses: J'ai vécu trois ans à San José; *b) *para medir la edad: J'ai 20 ans. Por otra parte, tambien se emplea con un artículo y un numeral, para determinar una fecha en el calendario: L'an deux mille; o con artículo sin numeral: se trata del año civil, que comienza el 1º de enero: Le Jour de l'An.

Cabe destacar que existen expresiones fijas, como "bon an, mal an", que no admiten el empleo indistinto de an o année; sin embargo, existen otras expresiones que sí admiten ambas formas: l'an dernier, l'année dernière.

Mira lo que explica un eminente linguista. Pulsa aquí.


----------

